#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-30
<lubot5> <acheronuk> ovito in -release failing tests against qtbase 5.11
<lubot5> <acheronuk> ovito in -proposed FTBFS
<lubot5> <acheronuk> FTBFS looks similar to: https://gitlab.com/stuko/ovito/issues/40
<lubot5> <acheronuk> the one in -proposed was a no change rebuild, so the FTBFS is a regression with gcc like that one possibly
<lubot5> <acheronuk> whereas kxstitch has an obvious fix build with 5.11 patch :) https://cgit.kde.org/kxstitch.git/log/?h=release-2.1.0
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, kxstitch is already fixed
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, if so, it's tests need a prod
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> .
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I assumed since the tests hadn't been passed, no fix had been uploaded. sorry
<lubot5> <acheronuk> anyway. ovito is going to be the fun one :P
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Bah.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> FWIW, I fixed the worst of what I have permissions for today. so tag, you're it..
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> OK
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Qool.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> demote to -proposed
<lubot5> * acheronuk nods
<lubot5> <acheronuk> needs a new upstream release if it has a hope of fixing, so was thinking of much the same
<lubot5> <acheronuk> looks like I can poke kxstitch retries. forgot qtbase itself would give me the right. so done
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Kool.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> maybe most of Qt can at least be a candidate tonight!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Maaaaaaybe.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, well, not webengine :/
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<lubot5> <acheronuk> ffmpeg
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> ahh
<lubot5> <acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ffmpeg
<lubot5> <acheronuk> hmmm
<lubot5> <acheronuk> valid canditates for much of it :)
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ooh.
#ubuntu-qt 2018-07-31
<lubot5> <acheronuk> for some reason the transition wants to remove all KDE4
<lubot5> <acheronuk> i.e. would break all kde4 if migrated
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 would probably cheer :P but in practical terms for this, not good
<lubot5> <acheronuk> looks likely to be because strigi FTBFS against ffmpeg4
<lubot5> <acheronuk> strigi is removed in debian, so if I stop kde4libs building against it (hence a dep) then it should become removable from Ubuntu 🤞
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+bug/1784612
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784612 in transcode (Ubuntu) "FTBFS against ffmpeg 4" [Undecided,New]
<lubot5> <acheronuk> that will block ffmpeg, and hence Qt as well
<lisandro> tangled transitions are not fun
<acheronuk> lisandro: with Qt and KDE, there are rarely any other kind :P
<acheronuk> of the larger ones, anyway
<lisandro> :-)
<lubot5> * acheronuk wonders what happened to the idea of checking that rdeps build ok BEFORE you start a transition
<lubot5> <acheronuk> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/html/ffmpeg.html
<lubot5> * acheronuk wonders if webengine can be decoupled from ffmpeg in the short term
<lubot5> <acheronuk> too many other things also build with it :(
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk kmail apparently needs a fix for Qt 5.11.1
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> See debian-kde@l.d.o but lisandro has a patch, apparently :)
<lubot5> <acheronuk> with all the patching already, I would be amazed if PIM works at all!
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> heh
<lubot5> <acheronuk> I'll have a look where we are. with Qt firmly wedged in proposed, doubt this will affect many people. + I wonder if fixed in 18.04 apps, which if so, might be done anyway before Qt migrates, or immediately after
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 so this? https://cgit.kde.org/messagelib.git/commit/?h=Applications/18.04&id=38d8323062731ae0cf8a037451b5b55d41f0e3f6
<lubot5> <acheronuk> that is in 18.04 it seems
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I think so
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> I don't use kmail :P
<lubot5> <acheronuk> So I'll ponder whether to do that earlier now, or patch
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Up to you.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, seems multiple fixes https://cgit.kde.org/messagelib.git/log/?h=Applications%2F18.04&qt=grep&q=5.11
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<lubot5> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 kde4libs is migrating. strigi in release and FTBFS in proposed against ffmpeg should be removable when done
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> ack
<lubot5> <acheronuk> 😴💤
<lisandro> @acheronuk working on it
<lisandro> I'm also adding a patch for missing headers
<lisandro> ideally we would need heffee around :-/
#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-01
<Ohelig1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ohelig1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ohelig1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ohelig1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Xgc12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Xgc12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Xgc12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Xgc12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bigpresh9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bigpresh9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bigpresh9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bigpresh9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<kamkran> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<kamkran> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kamkran> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<kamkran> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ski_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ski_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ski_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<caf6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<caf6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<caf6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<caf6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<TReK20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TReK20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TReK20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<TReK20> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Dominian1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Dominian1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drathir13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<drathir13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<drathir13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<drathir13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Raziel5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Raziel5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Raziel5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Raziel5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<developers> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<developers> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Sigyn22> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Sigyn22> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Sigyn22> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sigyn22> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bigpresh13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bigpresh13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bigpresh13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bigpresh13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<LookingGlassSec> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<LookingGlassSec> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<LookingGlassSec> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<LookingGlassSec> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Turandot1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Turandot1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Turandot1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Turandot1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<woddf219> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<woddf219> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<woddf219> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<woddf219> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cisien5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cisien5> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cisien5> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cisien5> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bshah> tsimonq2: acheronuk: +r this channel?
<cheshire_cat> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheshire_cat> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cheshire_cat> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cheshire_cat> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acheronuk> bshah: done. thanks
#ubuntu-qt 2018-08-02
<lisandro> a user in #qt is asking for qtgamepad in ubuntu 18.04
<lisandro> could it be possible that it is not there?
 * acheronuk looks
<acheronuk> lisandro: well, no. even debian only have it since 5.10, and 18.04 is on 5.9 LTS
<lisandro> ah, right
<lisandro> it came after 5.9
<acheronuk> lisandro: looks like it was a module in 5.9, but guess neither you nor we wanted or needed it at that point
<lisandro> iirc it was not yet official
<lisandro> ergo, API/ABI stable
<acheronuk> right
<acheronuk> lisandro: yeah, the 5.9 api link take me to "Qt Documentation (Technology Preview)"
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Is it stable in 5.9 or still unstable?
<lubot5> <mitya57> Technology preview means “API may change”. But you need to check whether it actually changed since then.
<lubot5> <tsimonq2> Ah.
<lisandro> or build 5.10 against 5.9 *maybe*
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-01
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're trying to build QtWebEngine 5.13 against Qt 5.9 using GCC 5.4.0 on Ubuntu 16.04
<lubot> <UniversalSuperBox> And.... it's not going so well. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-5/+bug/1838419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1838419 in gcc-5 (Ubuntu) "ICE in emit_block_move_hints, at expr.c:1144" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-qt 2019-08-02
<lubot> <JBBgameich> @UniversalSuperBox [We're trying to build QtWebEngine 5.13 against Qt 5.9 using GCC 5.4.0 on Ubuntu …], As far as I know QtWebEngine is supposed to build against the latest supported LTS version. 5.9 has already been replaced by 5.12 iirc.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-07-31
<lubot> ilyaishere was removed by: ilyaishere
#ubuntu-qt 2020-08-02
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 none of Qt does 'build-required' for autopkgtests, correct?
<lubot> <mitya57> @RikMills [@mitya57 none of Qt does 'build-required' for autopkgtests, correct?], None of Qt has autopkgtests :-(
<lubot> <RikMills> Oh, I must not be remembering right
